# Lead where in Columbus



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm after some lead to pour jigs. Checked with a few of the tire shops for the wheel weights. It seems most of them are recycleing it themselves. I went to one smaller shop and they guy asked if I had a an EPA license, guess that makes some sense. 

You all know any tire places that give them out, or any other places I can go.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to any plumbing supply shop, I buy mine there. It's all good almost pure lead too. Worly supply on Greenlawn Ave is where I get mine.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Dale


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I bought my lead from a salvage yard on Mckenly ave. a few years ago -just be sure they are selling you vigen lead beacuse you'll get a bunch of slag from tire weights


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

R&R Sports on Front Street down in the Brewery District.
Lots of good tackle there as well.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

When yard sale season begins start asking them if they have lead to sell.
I get most of my lead from Yard Sales.
Theres a lot of retired plumbers and custoteions (Janitors) out there.
They generally have it out behind the garage in buckets wondering what to do with it all.


----------



## baitfishred (Mar 5, 2013)

If you have old nieghborhoods that are having streets and sewers redone people will also have there old water lines changed out.In my part of the country they are lead this is good soft lead and they will give it away free if you ask the right guy.


----------



## woodeye1 (Oct 18, 2010)

what kind of lead do you what? soft lead to smelt ? wheel weights? or 1LB lead ignots?
I can help you . Woodeye


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

how much are you wanting (Pounds)...... doesn't take many for jig pouring


----------

